# Diagrama de adaptador USB a serial



## alfredo vergara azamar (May 11, 2005)

hola  amigos.  alguien me puede ayudar a conseguir un diagrama de un cable adaptador, para poder conectar un PLC que se conecta al puerto serial RS-232 del PC, el problema es que mi PC no tiene puerto serial, solo tiene puertos USB. ¿como puedo solucionar esto? desde ya  GRACIAS.


----------



## Sigi (May 13, 2005)

Hola lo mejor en este caso es comprar una adaptador de USB a serial RS-232 (DB9), que por lo general son los que usan los PLC, ya que hacerlo es una perdida de tiempo ya que entre el USB y el serial va un conversor, y si lo compras cuesta como 10 dólares. yo me compre uno y funciona bien.


----------



## W S N (Mar 13, 2008)

Hola, yo probe con un adaptador de USB a paralelo, pero  no funcionaba   para manejar un circuito con reles desde visual basic. net,  solo funcionaba teoricamente con la impresora , el guindous xp lo reconocia automaticamente,no me trajo ningun cd de drivers  :evil: ni disquete de 3,5, no recuerdo la marca, es de color azul el cable y las clavijas, despues compre otro pero esta vez de la casa Manhataan este si que sirve ya que crea un puerto com virtual, este lo uso para programar microcontroladores PIC y funciona bastante bien, sun no lo he probado para manejar I/O con circuitos experimentales propios, pero estoi seguro de que funciona. .

esta es la poca experiencia que tengo en adaptadores de USB a COM,LPT
Saludos


----------



## elfernan (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola, quiero saber si un cable adaptador usb serial para plc se puede utilizar para conectar telefonos celulares a la pc o que hay que hacer para adaptarlo.
Saludos


----------



## MaximilianoAB (Nov 25, 2011)

compadres, perdon si este no es el tema correcto pero, tienen por ai un circuito grabador de MC por USB?
y como se puede adaptar a 40 pines? porfa si me pueden ayudar


----------



## BKAR (Nov 25, 2011)

MC=microcontrolador?
como no el PICKIT2CLONE


----------

